# Vintage Omega hummer



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are some macro pictures of my Vintage Omega hummer from 1972, in 14K gold cap. I am thrilled with the condition and accuracy of this watch, it has only gained 4 seconds in 6 days. Are all hummers this accurate? And the sweep hand is sublime.


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

That's a lovely piece.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: can't go wrong with a hummer!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> :thumbsup: can't go wrong with a hummer!


 Must admit Paul its my first one, even after all these years. But not my last, that is for sure!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinzx said:


> Must admit Paul its my first one, even after all these years. But not my last, that is for sure!
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Strange....I thought you *must* have had one before.... :huh:


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

beautiful watch Martin,thats really nice,must find me one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's something special Martin and in immaculate condition. Definitely one to wear and enjoy. :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful specimen.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

martinzx said:


> Here are some macro pictures of my Vintage Omega hummer from 1972, in 14K gold cap. I am thrilled with the condition and accuracy of this watch, it has only gained 4 seconds in 6 days. Are all hummers this accurate? And the sweep hand is sublime.


 As you may have gathered from my various ramblings, I am a big fan of these which offer full Connie quality at a fraction of the price of the automatic movement models, in many cases with improved accuracy. Hope you yours it as much as I like my selection.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

That looks in lovely condition Martin, great find 

When I was doing some research on these I found in good condition they should be good for +/- 2spd


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Strange....I thought you *must* have had one before.... :huh:


 I have had several and still own some Electronic watches, but this is my first hummer :thumbsup:



greasemonk said:


> beautiful watch Martin,thats really nice,must find me one of those :thumbsup:


 Many thanks, I doubt you would regret it, I am smitten! :yes:



davidcxn said:


> That's something special Martin and in immaculate condition. Definitely one to wear and enjoy. :yes:


 Thanks very much! :thumbsup:



gimli said:


> Beautiful specimen.


 Cheers! :thumbsup:



Padders said:


> As you may have gathered from my various ramblings, I am a big fan of these which offer full Connie quality at a fraction of the price of the automatic movement models, in many cases with improved accuracy. Hope you yours it as much as I like my selection.


 Yes indeed, I think it was you comments that inspired my purchase, thanks so much! I have another in the pipeline already!
:yes:



Damo516 said:


> That looks in lovely condition Martin, great find
> 
> When I was doing some research on these I found in good condition they should be good for +/- 2spd


 Thanks very much, indeed the accuracy is amazing for a 1972 watch!

Cheers Martin


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

That is a lovely watch martin :thumbsup: I have had four hummers in total (one was a Bulova) and although I'm back down to just the one now I do however see another coming along in the near future :yes: .


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> That is a lovely watch martin :thumbsup: I have had four hummers in total (one was a Bulova) and although I'm back down to just the one now I do however see another coming along in the near future :yes: .


 Cheers Steve! I see another coming along in the near future also :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely looking watch. I love my f300 cone which has been extremely accurate in the time I've had it. The only thing I find is it uses a battery in just over 12mths. I think this is common but silverhawk will know better than me. As batteries are cheap I just keep one in. I love the hum....-)


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

That is a beautiful Omega in super condition , congratulations .


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

Paul (Silver Hawk) serviced my Omega f300 day day/date some while back - accuracy is 0.7 secs per 24 hours !


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me. I have six hummers, one of which is a Longines with a knackered date wheel that I've forgotten to send to Paul for repair.(I'll get that sorted if it's ok Paul).

What's the collective noun for a group of "hummers"?...........A buzz of hummers?...........A hive of hummers?............Any ideas?

Rob....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

robden said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I have six hummers, one of which is a Longines with a knackered date wheel that I've forgotten to send to Paul for repair.(I'll get that sorted if it's ok Paul).
> 
> What's the collective noun for a group of "hummers"?...........A buzz of hummers?...........A hive of hummers?............Any ideas?
> 
> Rob....


 A racket of hummers?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> A racket of hummers?


 Sorry Paul but don't agree with that. After all it's not a "racket" is it? In fact I find the sound quite soothing. :Snore:

Although, in your workshop, the sound of all those hummers may not be so nice. :taz:

Rob....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

robden said:


> Sorry Paul but don't agree with that. After all it's not a "racket" is it? In fact I find the sound quite soothing. :Snore:
> 
> Although, in your workshop, the sound of all those hummers may not be so nice. :taz:
> 
> Rob....


 One might be soothing, even two or three, but when you have 10+ sitting on hard surfaces, it is a racket. :toot: :bash: :band:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> One might be soothing, even two or three, but when you have 10+ sitting on hard surfaces, it is a racket. :toot: :bash: :band:


 PM sent.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Selling some of mine as I need the funds.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Selling some of mine as I need the funds.


 :clap:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

PC-Magician said:


> Selling some of mine as I need the funds.


 Well don't keep us in suspense then..


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Padders said:


> Well don't keep us in suspense then..


 All will be revealed.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Padders said:


> Well don't keep us in suspense then..


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

That blue one is rather tasty.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

hughlle said:


> That blue one is rather tasty.


 Everyone seems to like that one my fave is the one to the right of it, first one I ever bought.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm drawn to the two tone one.... followed by the gold faced with coin edge style bezel :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Everyone seems to like that one my fave is the one to the right of it, first one I ever bought.


 The others are great, and like the gold coin edged one, but I love blue and seems to work with most everything I wear


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I do like the last one with the coin edge bezel, I imagine the dial will look fantastic in varying lights. The one next to the blue one is also lovely with the type of vintage look I like, the hands are perfect for it as well. :yes:

and Martin, your one is fantastic and in beautiful condition, really a stunning watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

Love that Omega! I was eyeing up a vintage Omega when I was in Hatton Garden today - i am going to pop back tomorrow to try it on and find out more.


----------

